

Can we fix the 'fear of failure' in Europe to stimulate entrepreneurship? - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/inside/4584/fail-better/

======
pvaldes
The problem is probably that failure in some countries of Europe leads to a
different, more complex, legal situation that failure in other places. In most
cases is almost guaranteed by the current law (and the absence of well
developped second opportunity laws) that if you are small you will be
systematically crushed for the next 10 years or so. The current fear of
failure in some european countries is totally justified.

